# Am I the only one?



## Legitlex_

I feel as though I have no face/head and I am just eyes. some flashing lights whenever i blink when i am outdoor, sometimes when i walk i feel as though the ground moves with me or objects do.

and floaters.I've been looking into hppd and a lot of people describe it as just that, or maybe it's just my dp being really bad.

Btw mine was from synthetic marijuana..

idk what to do, im feeling so low and scared


----------



## shadowshudder

Legitlex_ said:


> I feel as though I have no face/head and I am just eyes. some flashing lights whenever i blink when i am outdoor, sometimes when i walk i feel as though the ground moves with me or objects do.
> and floaters.I've been looking into hppd and a lot of people describe it as just that, or maybe it's just my dp being really bad.
> Btw mine was from synthetic marijuana..
> idk what to do, im feeling so low and scared


Everyone has floaters to a certain extent, they're inside of everybody's eyes. If your floaters only show when, say, you're looking at the sky or a blank canvas (such as a wall or a piece of paper) then they aren't a part of HPPD. Also, I feel not like I have no eyes but only that I just have a head and an almost "holographic" or ghost-like feeling to my body. It sucks.


----------



## Legitlex_

shadowshudder said:


> Everyone has floaters to a certain extent, they're inside of everybody's eyes. If your floaters only show when, say, you're looking at the sky or a blank canvas (such as a wall or a piece of paper) then they aren't a part of HPPD. Also, I feel not like I have no eyes but only that I just have a head and an almost "holographic" or ghost-like feeling to my body. It sucks.


just a head? for me i feel like just eyes and stuff. plus i have some serious body numbness so it just makes it worse. and i have that feeling as well, its hard to sleep with it, feeling as though i dont have my body with me.


----------



## shadowshudder

Legitlex_ said:


> just a head? for me i feel like just eyes and stuff. plus i have some serious body numbness so it just makes it worse. and i have that feeling as well, its hard to sleep with it, feeling as though i dont have my body with me.


Yeah, I have body numbness as well (almost feels like my nerves are "buried" beneath where they used to be or something, like I've lost some sense of feeling). And yes, it is hard to sleep with and from my personal experiences, it is also difficult to even shower with it.


----------



## Legitlex_

shadowshudder said:


> Yeah, I have body numbness as well (almost feels like my nerves are "buried" beneath where they used to be or something, like I've lost some sense of feeling). And yes, it is hard to sleep with and from my personal experiences, it is also difficult to even shower with it.


Oh yeah, I hate that a lot as well. it just sucks. hopefully the numbness goes away for us soon. i think thats 1 of the worse things, makes you feel more out of your body.


----------



## Just1n

Legitlex_ said:


> I feel as though I have no face/head and I am just eyes. some flashing lights whenever i blink when i am outdoor, sometimes when i walk i feel as though the ground moves with me or objects do.
> 
> and floaters.I've been looking into hppd and a lot of people describe it as just that, or maybe it's just my dp being really bad.
> 
> Btw mine was from synthetic marijuana..
> 
> idk what to do, im feeling so low and scared


 Mine used to feel exactly like that and I got it for a similar reason. don't worry you'll get better just stay positive keep occupied and eat right and get enough sleep.


----------



## Legitlex_

Do the visuals go away?


----------

